
Watch out yo. Deep Learning is about to change - debarko
https://medium.com/@debarko/supervised-deep-learning-in-image-classification-for-noobs-part-1-9f831b6d430d#.3kvgdodxx
======
debarko
Follow the author [https://twitter.com/debarko](https://twitter.com/debarko)

